# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  طرق التعرف على الماس

## سيف الدين المقبول

*الاخوان احمر مكة و Husamwax اعددت هذا التقرير قبل المباراة وهو محاولة لطرح بعض المعلومات لزيادة معرفة الاعضاء وسوف تكون هنالك محاولات اخري في مجال التعدين  والله من وراء القصد


 طرق التعرف على الماس
اماكن تواجد الماس فى العالم معروفة وهى جنوب افريقيا وشمال استراليا وشمال روسيا وشمال كندا واقليم كاتانجا فى افريقيا ( فىالكونجو وانجولا )واخيرا فى اماكن بعينها فى جبال النوبة وبعض وديان دارفور وهذه المعلومة مؤكدة لشواهد لا مجال لذكرها الآن 

خصائص الماس
خصائص الماس اربعة وهى :
اللون  
القيراط
القطع 
النقاء
1-اللون : تندرج الوان الماس الطبيعية من عديم اللون (الابيض )الى اللون الاصفر ويأتىالماس ايضا بالوان نادرة مميزة مثل الازرق ,الاخضر,الاصفر , والبنى
2- القيراط :يحدد وزن الماس بالقيراط ويأتى اصل كلمة قيراط من وزن بذرة شجرة الخروب فقد كانوا قديما يحددون وزن الماس قياسا ببذور شجرة الخروب الى ان تم توحيد نظام القياس على اساس أن القيراط يعادل 0,2غرام ( خمس الغرام )
3- القطع : من بين الخصائص الاربعة للماس , القطع وهو الخاصية الوحيدة التى تدخل يدالانسان فى تشكيلها بينما الخصائص الثلاثة الاخرى تتكون طبيعيا وبدون اى لمسة بشرية وخاصية القطع هى الخاصية التى تؤثر بشكل واضح فى بريق ولمعان الماسة فكلما كان القطع بارعا كلما توهج بريق الماسة
4- النقاء :غالبا ما تحتوي الماسة علي شوائب صغيرة للغاية اكثرها لا تري بالعيم المجردة وهذه الشوائب هى لمسة الطبيعة فى الماسة لتميزها عن غيرها وكلما قلت الشوائب فى الماسة كلما زادت ندرتها وقيمتها ويرمز النقاء الى درجة خلو الماسة من الشوائب الطبيعية عند فحصها بجهاز التكبير
أشكال الماس :
الدائرى والقلب والدمعة والمركيز والمربع والزمردى والبيضاوى
وللتأكدمن ان الحجر المعروض عليك ماسا حقيقيا عليك ان تجري بعض الاختبارات للتأكد من قيمة الحجر 
1-عدم القابلية للكسر 
2- الشفافية 
3- درجة الصلابة ( الماس درجة صلابته 10 )
4- غير القابلية للخدش الا عن طريق ماسة اخري 
5-الماس موصل جيد للكهرباءوذلك بفحصه بواسطة جهاز فحص الماس التي تعتمد علي قابليته لتوصيل الكهراء 
6- والتجربة عن طريق الحرق وهي طريقةنتيجتها مؤكدة فأذا احترق فهو ماس حقيقي لأن الماس اصلا كربون تشكل تحت ضغط عالي ولا ينصح بهذه التجربة لأنه اذا احترق وكان ماسا حقيقيا فقد تكون حرقت ما يعادل ملايين الدولارات

واما الطريقة المذكورة ادناه فيمكن لاي شخص القيام بها حتي ولو كان غير متخصصا في المجال  
وهي طريقة الجاذبية النوعية
 (specific gravity) 
الألماس الطبيعي له قيمة معينة وهي= 3.51 أما الألماس المصنع فتكون نسبته أعلى من هذا بكثير قيمة جاذبيته= 5.8 
ولا يوجد أي حجر مقارب له في التركيبة والصلابة و الجاذبية حتى الآن.
إذاً من الممكن الجزم بأن الحجر الذي بين يديك ذو الجاذبية التي تساوي(3.51) هو ألماس طبيعي.
ولكن كيف نعرف قيمة جاذبيته النوعية؟!
 عن طريق الأجهزة الخاصة.1-
عن طريق الطرق الحسابية وهى :2-
الجاذبية النوعية= وزن الحجر÷ الوزن المفقود في الماء 
-الجاذبية النوعية هي وزن الجسم مقارنةً مع وزن الماء النقي تحت 4 درجة مئوية بنفس الحيز.
--الوزن المفقود في الماء= وزن الحجر خارج الماء - وزنه داخل الماء

الأدوات المطلوبة
الحجر المراد فحصه
 قطعة قماش خاصة لتنظيف الأحجار أو يمكن استعمال القماش المستعمل في تنظيف النظارات:
- ميزان ذو دقة 0.001غ على الأقل.
--كأس شفاف.
  ماء نقى .
خطوات التجربة:
قم بتنظيف الحجر جيداً واستخدم الكحول في ذالك.
ضع الحجر على الميزان بملقاط ويجب أن لا يلامس اليد, ثم سجل القراءة.
 أعد الخطوة الثانية مرتين ثم احسب المتوسط-
قم بوزن الكأس بالماء فقط مع مراعات النظافة القصوى( استخدم قفازات إن أمكن).
-قم بوزن الكأس بالماء والحجر(ضع الحجر بالملقط وببطء واحرص على أن لا تكون هناك فقاقيع حول الحجر وإن وجد قم بإخراجها بواسطة الملقط.
- أعد الخطوات رقم 4,5 مرتين وقم بتسجيل المتوسط.-
 ضع الأوزان في المعادلة والنتيجة هي الجاذبية النوعية للحجر.-
- من الأفضل إعادة التجربة أكثر من مرة ثم تحصيل المتوسط-.
مثال
حجر وزنه 3.861 غ ووزنه المفقود في الماء 1.1, ما هي جاذبيته النوعية؟

3.861÷ 1.1= 3.51 
إذاً الحجر هو الألماس 
*

----------


## Deimos

*يديك العافية يا زعيـــم علي المعلومات القيمة ...
                        	*

----------


## محمد النادر

*مشكوووووور يـــــ حبيب على المعلومات الرائعه 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم ياهندسة ماقصرت
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*معلومات جيدة
                        	*

----------


## Husamwax

*تسلم يا سيف الدين
اسف شديد للرد المتأخر شديد

*

----------

